# New ride share company in Boston called Fasten only charges driver $1 per ride



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

*Boston startup Fasten offers cheaper fares, better pay than Uber*

http://www.bostonherald.com/busines...ten_offers_cheaper_fares_better_pay_than_uber


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

The race to the bottom continues. What's next a company that pays me to pick up on top of a set rate or how about a free car with paid insurance.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

You guys read the article wrong. The company Fasten only takes $1 as commission instead of 20% from drivers. It didn't publish what the fare structure is.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I checked out fasten's website - Boston rates are:

Base fare $1.85
SRF $1.50
Per mile $1.10
Per minute $0.19
No minimum fee & no cancellation fee

So if Fasten only collects $1/ride, seems the driver gets $. 85/ride + $1.10/mile & $0.19/ minute (I'm assuming Fasten also keeps the SRF). I'm wondering how those rates compare to uber in Boston? Without a minimum fee or cancelation fee, you need your riders to be going at least 1.25 miles to equal uber's minimum ride driver's earnings (assuming $4 minimum ride).


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Looking at their website more - driver's can choose to pay a flat fee for the day or for the week & then keep all the fare $ instead of paying $1/ride.

Their video didn't say what that flat fee was, but said if you did more than 5-6 rides per day, the weekly flat rate would be the cheaper option. So 5.5 times 7 is $38.50 - seems like the weekly flat rate would be around that. 

And the video indicated there was no penalty for not accepting requests. 

I'm intrigued. If I was a Boston driver, I'd be giving them a try.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow interesting.


----------



## Bostondcs (Apr 21, 2015)

What's their website? I can't find their web address. Only angelfire bs sites. Would love to try them out to see.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I read somewhere it was $25 a day or $80 per week if you decide on flat rate.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

https://fasten.com/


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Yeah... but click on the Blog link - on that page they claim all fares are $5 as long as the ride is 20 minutes or less. Meh.

RIDE ANYWHERE IN BOSTON FOR ONLY $5


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

the company is an uber and lyft clone you really need to read their terms of service . if you don`t you may be very sorry . you should take their terms of service to an attorney before involving yourself with this company I have one word TO sum it all up BEWARE


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> *Boston startup Fasten offers cheaper fares, better pay than Uber*
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/busines...ten_offers_cheaper_fares_better_pay_than_uber


It's not rideshare!


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> It's not rideshare!


Neither is Uber.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

andaas said:


> Yeah... but click on the Blog link - on that page they claim all fares are $5 as long as the ride is 20 minutes or less. Meh.
> 
> RIDE ANYWHERE IN BOSTON FOR ONLY $5


Hmm, that's weird. Seems they are putting out some conflicting info.

I'm not in Boston, so I can't sign up & compare them to Lyft or uber. It would be nice if there was something that actually paid drivers well.

They are saying they pay for pickup time on long distance pings & have a $30/hr guarantee. I don't see how they can do that & still only charge $5/ride.

Here in NC, I do better with Lyft than uber - but not anywhere near $30/hour.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

In the early days Uber and Lyft had guaranteed hourly pay to make sure they had cars out there for their growing rider base.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, competition is good is most ways.. bad in others.. I believe the price per mile is as low as Lyft and Uber wants to take it.. but without competition then they just run it unregualted like an indian reservation casino and where the gamblers are the drivers (get rekt).. or monopoly

oh wait thats already happening


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> *Boston startup Fasten offers cheaper fares, better pay than Uber*
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/busines...ten_offers_cheaper_fares_better_pay_than_uber


POST # 1/SECOTIME: Bostonian Bison
says "B O O Y A H !
A Really Meaningfully-Changed Company
where the Employees aren't BLINDED BY
IPO AVARICE! I hope that this brings
the GOOD Drivers back-on-the-Road
in Greater Beantown. None of this
Eliti$t Billionaire BULLSH☆T ! 

Although a $1.10/mi. & NO MIN./NO CANC.
FEE has me a Lil'  Worried with the PLAN-
ON-IT #[F]UberLyft Backlash,  embolden-
ed by the No Repercu$$ion$ for SERIAL
CANCELLERS. 

Bison: Emoting with Emojis!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> *Boston startup Fasten offers cheaper fares, better pay than Uber*
> 
> http://www.bostonherald.com/busines...ten_offers_cheaper_fares_better_pay_than_uber





andaas said:


> Yeah... but click on the Blog link - on that page they claim all fares are $5 as long as the ride is 20 minutes or less. Meh.
> 
> RIDE ANYWHERE IN BOSTON FOR ONLY $5


POST # 10/andaas: MEH...TO THE MAX!
Have to see how
"Impossible" their Guarantees are 1st.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Almost exactly how I stated what would make a competition company work against Uber. Mine was drivers pay $1 a ride aka Token and not need to pay anything else except one more "token" if ride is over $20. I also would have fares at a higher price after midnight to 3am.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

I like the fact that if the fare is $40 they only take $1 (instead of $8)
& if the ride is too far the passenger can bump (surge) the rate themselves. It looks like there is only 1 car in Cambridge this morning.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

this is great, hope they expand and riders jump on board. The no surge pricing is a big draw for riders.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Noobler said:


> this is great, hope they expand and riders jump on board. The no surge pricing is a big draw for riders.


POST # 21/Noobler: ...........+1


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> You guys read the article wrong. The company Fasten only takes $1 as commission instead of 20% from drivers. It didn't publish what the fare structure is.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

This doesn't look any better than Uber from a drivers perspective. Short trips might still get you $3 or so...nothing new here.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> This doesn't look any better than Uber from a drivers perspective. Short trips might still get you $3 or so...nothing new here.


Yep same as Uber , me no sign with them .


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bostondcs said:


> What's their website? I can't find their web address. Only angelfire bs sites. Would love to try them out to see.


^^^
https://fasten.com


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ber fine print said:


> the company is an uber and lyft clone you really need to read their terms of service . if you don`t you may be very sorry . you should take their terms of service to an attorney before involving yourself with this company I have one word TO sum it all up BEWARE


^^^
I'm giving free legal advice.... I'm doing business out of the trunk of my car in the dirt lot corner of Walnut and LVB North. 
Handel has nothing on me!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nooa said:


> I like the fact that if the fare is $40 they only take $1 (instead of $8)
> & if the ride is too far the passenger can bump (surge) the rate themselves. It looks like there is only 1 car in Cambridge this morning.


POST # 20/Nooa: Yeah....take that
difference to AstroCity [HOU] and
"the take" on that Double-Jackson
fare goes from $8 to $11.20.


----------



## Horace (Nov 6, 2015)

from their support team -last week.

_Probably not until after the new year will the driver app be ready for the apple system. The driver's do not get negatively effected by the rider promotion we are offering. You still earn your full fare but they just pay a discounted amount.

_
I then asked about the difference in them vs Lyft/Uber:

Your ticket has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

_1. The promotion we offer is .99 cent commission, Compassionate support, a brighter future and all 3 of these never expire.
2. You take home $40.01 baring no other fees. ( had given the example of a $50.00 ride)
3. Guarantee hours are offered throughout the day for varying amounts. Drivers are making more money per ride than they are on the guarantee minimum anyways._


----------

